# Mixing Stick insects :) ? Or other house mates



## mrNickmuss (Mar 30, 2008)

I am sat here avoiding my Uni dissertation... so I thought I would ask a question to distract me from my mountain of work.... I want to know can you put different varieties of stick insects in together... has anyone tried it?

My son wants more insects but we dont have the space.

This has got me thinking...

What other insects can and cant be put together?

We have hissing roaches, sun beetles, Macleays stick insect, 2 Mantis, a chilean rose sling...
There are some obvious do and donts, but for example could the sun beetles go in with the stick insects? I know the mantis would love the stick insects... It would be a rather short experiment though!

My sons wish list includes Black Beauty stick insects and a Devil Manits.
(Mums not convinced though!):gasp:

Replies may be a bit hit and miss... but I know I will be up late so I will get back on RFUK at some stage....
I best get back to the work...:whip:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep, you can mix most types of stick insect, but its best if they come from the same continent/country, but there's no reason you cant experiment.
You can even stick some roaches and millipede's in there if you like, not sure about the beetles though, but thats only because I know nothing about them.

Iv found that black beauty's can be very skittish, and they have a chemical defence system which may harm the other sticks, but they are only tiny so you could keep them in a kritterkeeper on their own, and get something else to go in the communal setup :2thumb:


----------



## coolstick09 (Oct 16, 2009)

i've found mixing sticks no issue at all as i'm mix lamponius guerini with trackie adults and e'ts with trakie nymphs.
They all get on fab but i wouldn't mix black beauties with anything except indian sticks which is what i did at one time and had no issue.
I'll soon be mixing with other species especially with the adults so we'll see how that goes : victory:


----------

